# Senden Button verschwunden - Email - Word



## pauschpage (20. Mai 2006)

Hallo!

Es gibt doch diese Funktion, wo man eine Email direkt aus word verschicken kann.
Leider habe ich bei dieser Funktion irgendwie meinen "Senden Button" verloren. Also der Button ist nicht mehr da.

Weiters ist der Button wenn man im Explorer "Senden an - Email Empfänger" wählt ebenso verschwunen....


Was kann ich tun?`

Danke!
Christian


----------



## doctoramadeus (21. Mai 2006)

Hi!
unter "Extras"  -  "Anpassen"  -  Reiter "Befehle"  -  linke Seite "Datei" rechte Seite runterspulen auf "Jetzt senden" oder etwas anderes aussuchen. Das icon mit der Maus festhalten und einfach auf eine Leiste ablegen.
Ist es das was Du suchst?
Oder wenn Du das Menü ändern willst, ´n bißchen in der Word Hilfe surfen: z.B:

*Anpassen eines Kontextmenüs*

In Microsoft Office können Sie keine Kontextmenüs hinzufügen, löschen oder zurücksetzen. Es ist jedoch möglich, ein Befehlssymbol zu ändern, einen Befehl umzubenennen, ein Symbol und Text für einen Befehl anzuzeigen und Befehle zwischen Kontextmenüs auf die gleiche Weise wie andere Befehle in Office zu verschieben oder zu kopieren.

<LI class=LPROC>Klicken Sie im Menü *Extras* auf *Anpassen*. <LI class=LPROC>Klicken Sie auf die Registerkarte *Symbolleisten*. <LI class=LPROC>Aktivieren Sie unter *Symbolleisten* das Kontrollkästchen *Kontextmenü*. 
Führen Sie eine der folgenden Aktionen aus: Löschen eines Befehls aus einem Kontextmenü
Klicken Sie auf eine Kategorie auf der Symbolleiste *Kontextmenü*, und klicken Sie dann auf das Kontextmenü, das den Befehl enthält. 
Ziehen Sie den Befehl aus dem Menü heraus. 
Hinzufügen eines Befehls zu einem Kontextmenü
Klicken Sie auf eine Kategorie auf der Symbolleiste *Kontextmenü*, und klicken Sie dann auf das Kontextmenü, das geändert werden soll. 
Klicken Sie im Dialogfeld *Anpassen* auf die Registerkarte *Befehle*. 
Klicken Sie im Feld *Kategorien* auf eine Kategorie für den Befehl. 
Ziehen Sie den gewünschten Befehl aus dem Feld *Befehle* an die entsprechende Position im Kontextmenü, und lassen Sie dann die Maus los. 

 
Oder war es das? Ich hoffe es.

Schönen Sonntag Ciao dr.amadeus


----------



## doctoramadeus (21. Mai 2006)

ooouups! Da hat wohl was mit dem Kopieren nnicht geklappt! Sorry!


----------

